# ***OFFICIAL*** Colin Fletcher vs. Norman Parke Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lightweight bout: 155 pounds*








​


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

why isn't the picture displayed!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

rul3z said:


> why isn't the picture displayed!


Because we don't have one


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah I think Colin will win this although he wasn't as impressive against the much smaller Richie as I thought he'd be.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought he was coasting in the fight vs Richie.

I think he'll bring it against Norman though.


Freakshow by sub.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

i thought richie won that first round pretty clearly

was a great takedown too but then colin showed his class on the ground

he will have reach on norman so im sure norman will try and take him down

tough fight for norman


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Will this pic do?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

yup!


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Freakshow is the best UFC nickname ever.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Freakshow, LOL. I haven't watched any of TUF this season, but that freak couldn't have selected a more apt nick name. Is he any good in the ring?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Are those his real teeth?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Are those his real teeth?


They look like Sugar Puffs.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Never watched the Smashes and judging by this fight I am pretty glad, not impressed with there performance.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

They look ******* weird, I hope it's a mouth piece but that dude looks nuttier than all ****.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

These guys are horrible, neither guy looks anywhere near low level SF level and they are supposed to earn a contract in the most stacked division the UFC has? I doubt there is a LW on the roster who could not smash either of these guys.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Are those his real teeth?


Well, he is British.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I wish Norman Parke had heard of punching when on the ground. The series was entertaining, but these guys are dross. I prefer the two in the other final. The Australian guy is explosive and dangerous, and Bradley Scott is young, durable and grinding with bags of potential to improve with full time training


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fletcher looks like he is throwing everything in slow motion and without putting anything into it, the guy looks like he is shadow boxing.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Winner of this to fight Benson


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

The better talent was in the other division. In addition to the two finalists, Luke Newman looked like he had great stand up and was excitingly aggressive. He got KO'd by the Aussie finalist in a 30 second stand up war in the first round. Was hoping we'd see him fight tonight


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

No way will the UFC let Benson fight either one of these guys. The UFC brass wants to protect the champion, not jeopardize his career/health.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How much you want to bet that neither of these guys is employed by the UFC in 12 months time.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Fletcher started turning it on in the third. He could be a force with a bit more experience imo.

His opponent was content to take him down and lie on him for 2 of 3 rounds to for the 'win'.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> Fletcher started turning it on in the third. He could be a force with a bit more experience imo.
> 
> His opponent was content to take him down and lie on him for 2 of 3 rounds to for the 'win'.


pawing jabs and lame leg kicks is not turning it on especially not when your down 2 round. He looked horrid and the fact he was landing was probably more of a reflection on how horrible Parke was than any kind of glimpse of anything from Fletcher.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm not sure Fletcher can improve, tbh. He's not the youngest and seems to lack any of the explosiveness or speed needed to make him properly dangerous on his feet. His ground game is average.

Some fighters you can kind of tell they lack talent. They're hard working, love fighting, want to make a life out of it, but just have a low ceiling. Someone like Bones could probably have been shit hot at a hell of a lot of sports, the guy just has talent.

Fletcher not so much


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think that they could call Phillepe Nover or Efrain Escudero back and the could smash these two.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

No trophy? lmao


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

He landed some good body kicks. 

He's one of these guys who needs to establish a rhythm standing and his opponent just kept tying him up and tripping him.

Fletcher was more active on the ground too, going for subs ect. 

His opponent 'gameplanned' him. That shit works against UFC level guys let alone against a relative noob like Fletcher.


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah, I agree. Norman had a good gameplan and executed it well. I think you guys are being quite harsh to be fair. Norman and Colin were never meant to be world beaters, they are decent fighters and their fight wasn't that bad. 

Anyway, Norman is from my hometown, so I'm well chuffed. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Expected way more from Fletcher, thought he'd win soundly, boy was I wrong, Freakshow just looked.....off form.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Westie said:


> Yeah, I agree. Norman had a good gameplan and executed it well. I think you guys are being quite harsh to be fair. Norman and Colin were never meant to be world beaters, they are decent fighters and their fight wasn't that bad.
> 
> Anyway, Norman is from my hometown, so I'm well chuffed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


I am being harsh but also realistic. They were never meant to be world beaters but they were meant to be UFC caliber fighters (they weren't) and there fight was not just that bad it may have been worse. I watched that fight in utter disbelief that one of those guys was gonna be a UFC fighter. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Freakshow needs a good gym I think. 

He looked like he was throwing everything at 50%, almost like he didnt want hurt PArke cos they were friends or something.

Diassapointed with the standard of the fight and dissapointed Freakshow didnt really turn up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Killz said:


> Freakshow needs a good gym I think.
> 
> He looked like he was throwing everything at 50%, almost like he didnt want hurt PArke cos they were friends or something.
> 
> Diassapointed with the standard of the fight and dissapointed Freakshow didnt really turn up.


It's the only fight of his I've seen. It it truly looked like a half assed sparring session when he was striking. 



Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Toxic said:


> It's the only fight of his I've seen. It it truly looked like a half assed sparring session when he was striking.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


Yeah, it did to me too. Same as his last fight to get to the final. The whole first round was like that.


I dunno, to me, it seems like he could be a very good fighter, but seems to lack the motivation at times to really put enough venom into his strikes.


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

Killz said:


> Yeah, it did to me too. Same as his last fight to get to the final. The whole first round was like that.
> 
> 
> I dunno, to me, it seems like he could be a very good fighter, but seems to lack the motivation at times to really put enough venom into his strikes.


Don't know if you follow Colin on Twitter mate... but he said it was the hardest situation he's ever been in. I think we have yet to see the best of him to be honest, just hope he gets the chance to showcase himself in the UFC.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------

